# Why is USG's Green top mud sometimes gray



## rharmon498 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been texturing with green top for over 15 year and it has always dried white. Recently, I've had three incidents where it dried gray.. They need to give us a way to identify the two. White or gray..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

White in the bucket is good stuff! The grey mud sucks, gets all gummy and dries much slower.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

rharmon498 said:


> I've been texturing with green top for over 15 year and it has always dried white. Recently, I've had three incidents where it dried gray.. They need to give us a way to identify the two. White or gray..


What type of texture?

Here ..The gray USG is the advance formula . The white [transparent white] Is the green top not labeled A/F . 

Like fr8 said the gray takes forever to dry !! But once It does have fun sanding that cement!! 

I use the gray green top to slap stomp texture but It's always turned white when dry. 

I have had the USG NOT labeled ''advance formula'' sent to the job that I was sure would be the white . But was grayer in color then the advance ..:blink: When It comes to muds these days It's just a crap shoot!


----------



## rharmon498 (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to know why suddenly these last two years USG created gray.


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Off subject kind of but the magnum acoustic is blue now? Has blue tint anyway. Patches not blending with it,color wise. Just ended up going depot got USG


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

rharmon498 said:


> I want to know why suddenly these last two years USG created gray.


The limestone . Depends on the area It's coming from .


----------



## rharmon498 (Jan 2, 2015)

I know it makes me mad when I do a stomp and use multiple bucket and one is white and the other is gray. I remember when it was all white. Usg need to start labeling them. White and gray.


----------



## rharmon498 (Jan 2, 2015)

If, one half of my ceiling dries white and the other gray. Than, I have paint the whole ceiling white. Its not fair...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

rharmon498 said:


> If, one half of my ceiling dries white and the other gray. Than, I have paint the whole ceiling white. Its not fair...



Just thin the mud down to paint thin . Then re roll it.

I did this yesterday after being stupid enough to use Ruco for a texture mud .. All the field showed through . It didn't cover !! 1200 sgft of ceiling on both slopes [cathedral] 


The only mud I have found in my area that will cover when slap brushing is the USG advance formula . Don't even try the black top !!! They changed the formula in January 2011 . It shrinks faster than you can pull it out out the bucket..:yes: no good for tex. Trust me!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

rharmon498 said:


> If, one half of my ceiling dries white and the other gray. Than, I have paint the whole ceiling white. Its not fair...


Joint compound is a raw material that should be primed and painted IMO. 
Any ceiling I texture gets primed and painted every time. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been using the USG Purple top for awhile and have the same problem white and gray more gray lately. the gray sands like cement, looks about the same when you open the bucket too. takes allot of water to thin it down


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone ever use the usg lime green top buckets before also I remember when my dad used to texture he would mix primer in the compound even in popcorn he would use it instead of water. I feel bad for anyone trying to make that **** flat again


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Corey The Taper said:


> Anyone ever use the usg lime green top buckets before


I've used the USG Ultralightweight already. I used it to coat or glaze inside corners. It worked fine & sanded nicely. The only weird thing was any mud left in the bucket (at the end of the job) would turn soupy thin, basically unusable! And it seemed to turn rotten quickly, too.  
I ended up going back to USG Midweight (purple lid) instead.


----------

